
Facebook plans to launch 'GlobalCoin' currency in 2020 - jayflux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-48383460
======
lifeisstillgood
The _only_ crypto that made me think it might work was JP Morgan's coin where
they (a trusted third party) pegged each coin to an equal amount of dollars

Something like this (it's not clear if it is a pegged or just out there coin)
from something with Facebooks reach would be ... potent.

If they just have some other floating coin, who cares. But if you deposit 100
bucks with FB and then can spend it anywhere anywhen. yeah Inthink that might
be game changing.

